# New "Personal Statistics" Section on UCP



## stonegod (Apr 12, 2010)

On the User Control Panel (enworld.org/forum/usercp.php) there is this new box with "My Personal Statistics": It has XP, recent posts (though they aren't actually recent), albums and so on. While I hope they can be turned off in the future, I think there are a few bugs with them now/possible improvements:
- One thing I would recommend is putting them *below* the "New Subscribed Threads" box. I (and some others I know) go to the UCP to see what new threads we have subscribed to have been updated. The "Statistics" box means we cannot do this at a glance.
- Which leads to the bug: On the top is a little small box that minimizes the "Statistics" box. Elsewhere on the board, when I click such a box, it remains sticky: I.e., if I close it, it stays closed the next time a visit it. This is not happening with the "Statistics" box right now—I close it, but it is reopened when I revisit the site.

Could this new box be moved and/or have its open/closed state remembered?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2010)

There are a variety of different positions for it, but it's set globally in the AdminCP.  I'd be interested in hearing where most folks would prefer it, as it's easy to change.



> recent posts (though they aren't actually recent)




Are they not?  Mine appear to be.  Could you double check and make sure - then I can go bug hunting!



> Could this new box be moved and/or have its open/closed state remembered?




Ah, that's definitely a bug.  I'll take a look!


----------



## stonegod (Apr 13, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Are they not?  Mine appear to be.  Could you double check and make sure - then I can go bug hunting!



None of my recent posts from the various PbP threads are there, though the ones in Meta are.


Morrus said:


> Ah, that's definitely a bug.  I'll take a look!



Thanks!


----------



## covaithe (Apr 13, 2010)

I, too, would prefer it not to be at the top.  The bottom, where the XP used to be, would be fine.


----------



## Merkuri (Apr 13, 2010)

I would also prefer for subscribed threads to be at the top.  I know what threads I've posted in, but I don't know what subscribed threads have been updated.  

I think most people who go to that page will either not care what the order is (they're looking for something on a sub-page) or they're looking for their subscribed threads.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree that they should at the very least be below the subscribed threads.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2010)

On second thought, I don't actually care what my personal statistics are and as such I'd definitely prefer it to be gone entirely. However, I can see how others might want it, so I'd suggest putting it all the way at the bottom of the account page as a compromise.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 13, 2010)

When I click on "New Reputation Comments" from the Private Messages menu, I'm taken to the "Posts" section of the UserCP.

I can see some information about forms that I should not have access to, like the Reported Posts forum, on my Posts & Threads tabs.

The word "*ReNew*" sounds like it has something to do with subscriptions. Maybe the tried & true "Refresh" would work better here.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2010)

How's that lower position look?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2010)

Better, thank you! Can we get it below the subscribed forums as well?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 13, 2010)

Seonaid said:


> Better, thank you! Can we get it below the subscribed forums as well?



Lower better; agreed that below sub forums would be nice. Still now staying closed yet (anyone else have that problem?)


----------



## Nifft (Apr 13, 2010)

Perhaps subscriptions merit their own page, or their own tab in the "personal info" pane.

If I had a bunch of them, and they were always above the "personal info" pane, they'd annoy me every time I went to UserCP looking for anything other than subscriptions.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2010)

I was confused there for a bit, until I realised you said "subscribed forums", not "subscribed threads".  Not a feature I use!  

Lemme subscribe to a couple of forums so I can see the layout with it there.

Ermm... you guys don't get email notifications for entire subcribed forums, do you?  That would be terrible for the sendmail system!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, well.  I just learned something new about vBulletin, despite running a vBulletin board for a decade....

So, besically, any member can build their own forum index of forums they're interested in.   That's pretty cool.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 13, 2010)

Hahaha, no. I don't email any subscribed threads to myself any more after the Great Slowdown. But that's perfect. Thank you!


(Also, you have to still email-subscribe to each thread, I think--it's not a global thing.)


----------



## Nifft (Apr 13, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Ermm... you guys don't get email notifications for entire subcribed forums, do you?  That would be terrible for the sendmail system!



 I picked the "no email" option for my forum subscription.

The forum subscription interface isn't quite like the regular subscription interface: you need to unsubscribe + re-subscribe to change your notification.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Chacal (Apr 13, 2010)

Morrus said:


> So, besically, any member can build their own forum index of forums they're interested in.   That's pretty cool.




 I really like this feature ! 
It could also become a standard answer to most of the complaints about rearranging forums (and some edition wars pretexts as well). 

Chacal


----------



## Woas (Apr 13, 2010)

When I hit threads, I assume that is a list of threads I started?
Why are there two that say Reported Post by Woas. Is that a post I reported but can't see it cause technically it's under Admin only area?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2010)

Woas said:


> When I hit threads, I assume that is a list of threads I started?
> Why are there two that say Reported Post by Woas. Is that a post I reported but can't see it cause technically it's under Admin only area?




Yeah, you can see your own reported post threads (but not access them).


----------

